# Mossy Oak Field Pro Staff



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

pm and email sent to you...


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatcha got against NC? lol...if you need anyone in NC let us know.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

dpoutdoor said:


> whatcha got against nc? Lol...if you need anyone in nc let us know.


+1 lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Every rep has their own territory, keep watching, I am sure there will be something for NC soon enough!!


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

Still waitin to hear from this guy... Just want some more info... it would be cool to see what this is about...


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW CO is never on the map, LOL!!!! Good luck to those guys in those states.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

justforhunting said:


> Still looking for a few individuals to participate in this new exciting program.
> 
> Looking for motivated outdoor enthusiasts in California, Oregon, Washington, Alaska, Idaho, and Nevada. If you are looking to further your contacts and be a member of the biggest Prostaff team in the outdoor industry please send an email to.
> 
> [email protected]m


What about PA????


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What about PA????


+1 for Pa...


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Email and PM sent
Thanks:smile:


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> +1 for Pa...


+ 2 for PA


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

*MO Prostaff*

Since this guy doesn't seem to log on to AT to often is there anyone who can get ahold of him or someone else at MO about these positions? If so pm me.. interested just a few questions...


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Staff in wa*

Hello, still looking for someone in wa.?


----------



## goosehunter21 (Aug 5, 2009)

If ever looking for someone or some people in Indiana send me a pm.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

*Washington State*

Email Sent. Thank you for the opportunity.


justforhunting said:


> Still looking for a few individuals to participate in this new exciting program.
> 
> Looking for motivated outdoor enthusiasts in California, Oregon, Washington, Alaska, Idaho, and Nevada. If you are looking to further your contacts and be a member of the biggest Prostaff team in the outdoor industry please send an email to.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Application Returned. Thank you for the Opportunity.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

justforhunting said:


> Still looking for a few individuals to participate in this new exciting program.
> 
> Looking for motivated outdoor enthusiasts in California, Oregon, Washington, Alaska, Idaho, and Nevada. If you are looking to further your contacts and be a member of the biggest Prostaff team in the outdoor industry please send an email to.
> 
> [email protected]


e-mail sent....


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I am glad to be part of a Great Company that is "Obsessed" with the outdoors!. :wink:


----------



## bear/abner (Feb 23, 2009)

what about kentucky


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

no Wisconsin


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

For all the guys asking "What about my state?" here's how this works with Mossy Oak. They have alot of Rep's scattered around the US, each Rep normaly has 3-4 states that they cover and they dont have any ties or dealings with other states other than the handful they cover. If your interested in applying to the ProStaff you need to find out who the Rep is over your state and get intouch with them to see if they have any openings. 
Now sometimes 1 Rep might know another Rep if the states are close to each other but if a Rep on the west coast posts on here there's a very good chance he's not gonna be buddies with the Rep who's over a state on the east coast or the mid-west. As far as finding out who is over your state, I'm not 100% sure how to get the info, you might wanna try calling Mossy Oak directly or if nothing else try to attend a local outdoors show or event at a BassPro or Cabelas and look for some guys or gals wearing Mossy Oak ProStaff shirts and ask them. 
I'm not trying to sound like a "know it all" I'm just trying to help you guys from being upset when you post on here and you never hear anything back from the Rep....If he's not over your state he probably wont get back with you because he has no ties to your state and he probably doesnt know the Rep for your area so he has no real information to give you.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

+4 for Pa., I emailed Mossy Oak last week and still haven't heard back form them.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> For all the guys asking "What about my state?" here's how this works with Mossy Oak. They have alot of Rep's scattered around the US, each Rep normaly has 3-4 states that they cover and they dont have any ties or dealings with other states other than the handful they cover. If your interested in applying to the ProStaff you need to find out who the Rep is over your state and get intouch with them to see if they have any openings.
> Now sometimes 1 Rep might know another Rep if the states are close to each other but if a Rep on the west coast posts on here there's a very good chance he's not gonna be buddies with the Rep who's over a state on the east coast or the mid-west. As far as finding out who is over your state, I'm not 100% sure how to get the info, you might wanna try calling Mossy Oak directly or if nothing else try to attend a local outdoors show or event at a BassPro or Cabelas and look for some guys or gals wearing Mossy Oak ProStaff shirts and ask them.
> I'm not trying to sound like a "know it all" I'm just trying to help you guys from being upset when you post on here and you never hear anything back from the Rep....If he's not over your state he probably wont get back with you because he has no ties to your state and he probably doesnt know the Rep for your area so he has no real information to give you.


Absolutley spot on Bro!

And another thing to remember is not all of the Regional Reps are on AT. 

This program started over ayear ago, and many regions are full. I know our team has been going ballsout doing shows, seminars, and appearances...and they are all great!

My suggestion is this, get ahold of a member in the area you are in (check some sigs...you know who we are..). While they may not be permitted to give you their rep's contact info, we can certainly forward it to them.:wink:

www.mossyoakprostaff.net hint


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NY911 said:


> Absolutley spot on Bro!
> 
> And another thing to remember is not all of the Regional Reps are on AT.
> 
> ...


Exactly, I know my Rep has an AT account but he's hardly ever on here...Another way to check is to do a search on FaceBook "if you have a FB account" for Mossy Oak...Some of the regional staffs have a FaceBook page and you might score some contact info on there. 
Like Dan said, some of the regional staffs are full right now since this program has been in place for a little over a year in most parts of the country. But you never know, sometimes new positions open up or sometimes Rep's look to expand the Staff a little bit in certain areas. If your interested in working for a great company it never hurts to put forth a little effort and do some digging to turn up the info for your area.
Now Dan get out there and clean out my shed, it's starting to stink...ukey:


----------



## Ashaver (Jul 20, 2009)

*Requirements*

What is required to be eligible?


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the chance*

I sent you an email, please let me know.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Ashaver said:


> What is required to be eligible?


That's something you'd have to talk with your state's Rep about...


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Folks, Our Area Rep has been very busy lately. He is covering 5 states. please follow the instructions above and send a email to the one listed above. Please be patient. Good things come to those who wait.


----------

